# Kanaren



## Headless86 (26. November 2015)

g


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt. Als ich kein Geld ausgeben wollte und konnte hab ich mir das immer anhören müssen, ich habe nicht drauf gehört. Aber ich sage dir, es ist die Wahrheit. Du musst für dich entscheiden, aber wenn du nochmal den ein oder anderen Urlaub in solchen Ecken machen willst dann besorg dir was vernünftiges.


----------



## Jose (26. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

und ich darf dir noch was verraten: die wenigsten einheimischen haben tackle-flausen und die meisten nicht viel geld. 
aber fangen.
und über _"brauche definitiv eine Rolle bei der ich die Bremse recht fein  einstellen kann"_ würden die sich die hose nass machen.


machst urlaub? 5 monate oder doch 3 wochen, klingt eher nach ersterem nach dem, was alles auf deinem wunschzettel steht... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNVnJ8t_kaA


----------



## Headless86 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

text.


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

moin ...

das shimano modell kenn ich nicht,

weiss  nur ,das die spinfisher sehr robust ist, 
und erstmal nicht so schnell kaputtzukriegen...
sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis.

zu den kanaren noch:
es macht auch sinn, 
ne posenmontage auf meeräschen,oder kleinere barschartige
zu fischen (zb .auch mit kleinem luftballon /drift)
(brot/fischfetzen/garnelen)

ansonsten hatte ich verschiedene mittelgrosse wobbler und
blinker+ federn zum spinnen dabei...


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

Ich lese nicht so ganz raus was du vor hast... willst du nur ab und an vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen bzw. mal nen Nachansitz mit Köderfisch machen? Denn für ersteres reicht ne Hechttaugliche Reisespinnrute mit ner 4000er Rolle aus 


Bei weiterem kann dir Dario eher helfen.... der ist mir Boot usw. unterwegs und hat entsprechend mehr Erfahrung wenn es um mehr als nur Hafenfische geht...


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

Noch ein Tipp auf den Inseln.

Nimm ein Vorfach so 0.20 und binde einen Einzelhaken in die Mitte. Dann alle 5cm einen kleinen Drilling. So 5-6 Stück.
Dann nimmst einen Sektkorken und ein Stück Baguette. Brot so 6-8cm lang abscheiden und in der Mitte teilen aber nicht alles durchschneiden. Dann das Brot aufklappen und um den Korken wickeln. Den Einzelhaken in den Korken und die Drillinge ringsrum im Brot versenken.

Meeräschen anfüttern einfach mit Brot und Korken mittenrein. 
Des funtzt 100% und macht Spass. Meeräschen sind gut Kämpfer.

Gruss


----------



## Andre´ (28. November 2015)

*AW: Kanaren*

Also Nachts mit Köfi auf Grund rate ich Dir direkt ab ohne wirkliches schweres Gerät. Die Rochen und Haie zerlegen Dir Dein Tackle nach Strich und Faden bzw reisst Dir die Schnur und die verangelten Fische müssen dann sehen wie Sie zurecht kommen. 
Ansonsten ist die wohl effektivste Methode jiggen vom Kajak aus, guck bei youtube da gibts tonnen Videos davon. Die Penn sollte dafür taugen, du fischst halt auch im Salzwasser mit Steinen und Sand etc, da würde ich eher was robustes nehmen.  
Auf Fue hab ich noch nie einen Fisch auf Wobbler vom Ufer aus gefangen, die Barrakudas , Bluefisch und Sierras bissen alle auf Jigs. 
Vielleicht geht was beim schleppen das kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich es noch nie gemacht hab dort. 
In den Häfen ist angeln auf den Kanaren grundsätzlich verboten und du wirst tagsüber auch vertrieben. Am besten irgendwo auf die Aussenmolen klettern das sind die top Plätze mit direkt tiefen Wasser in Wurfweite.
Das alte Modell von der PennBattle ist sehr robust und es  gibt auch schon ne Zalt Arc für wenig Kohle momentan. Die werden immer billiger.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Hallo zusammen,


das neue Jahr hat bereits angefangen und ich mache mir zusammen mit meiner besseren Hälfte Gedanken für den nächsten Urlaub Ende Sept/ Anfang Oktober. 


Sonst sind wir immer in den Norden von Mallorca geflüchtet - aber diesmal hatten wir mal die Kanaren im Blick. Da ich in Malle schon ganz gut vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute gefangen hatte (Hornies und Barracudas), wollt ich auch für die Kanaren meine Reise-Tackle wieder mitnehmen. Leider kenne ich die Inselchen leider so gut wie gar nicht. Kann man von ausgehen, dass man die selben Arten wie rum um Mallorca fangen kann? 


Wie schaut es mit ner Angellizenz aus? Braucht man eine und wo bekommt man diese? 


LG
Sascha


----------



## Surf (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Ja ich sehe mich nächsten Herbst/ Winter auch ( mal wieder ) auf den Kanaren wenns klappt. Ich wollte ja schon immer mal vom Ufer aus auf Haie brandeln und da ja jetzt ne arme Touristin im Uferbereich gebissen wurde sind se auf jeden in Wurfentfernung ;-) .


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Brauch man da nun ne Lizenz wie auf Malle? Falls ja bekommt man die vor Ort oder sogar im Internet (wie auf Malle?).


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Also auf Gran Canaria brauchst meines Wissens nach nur eine Lizenz für die Stauseen, was dich an Zeit ca. einen Tag kostet.

Für das Meeresangeln nicht.

An Badestränden nur von Dämmerung bis Sonnenaufgang. 

Häfen dürfen befischt werden, aber nur Aussenmolen.

Aber lieber nochmal vor Ort informieren.
Auf Gran Canaria gibts auf jeden Fall Angelläden.


----------



## Surf (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html


----------



## Krallblei (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Lizenz ist Pflicht auch fürs Meer.

Schreibe jeden Tag mit einem Angelguide auf den Kanaren


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

http://www.spiegel.de/video/wal-von-taucher-aus-tau-befreit-vor-fuerteventura-video-1639149.html


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Moin,


ich hatte mir das ja fast schon gedacht. Im grunde auch alles i.O. wenn da nur nicht die Rennerei wäre bis man den Schein dann hat. Da geht mal mind. ein Tag rum....


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Ist garnicht so schwer 
Einfach "licencia de pesca fuerteventura" g**glen und du siehst welche Lizenz du brauchst und wo und wann du die holen kannst. Ist meist recht einfach und für kleies Geld zu haben - allerdings kann es sinnvoll sein ein Wörterbuch mit zu nehmen, wenn man kein Spanisch spricht. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf den meisten spanischen Ämtern nicht Englisch gesprochen wird - zur Not gehts aber auch mit Händen und Füßen.
Viel Efolg!


----------



## mieze691 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

für Fuerteventura keine Ahnung weis nur von Lanzarote da gibt es jemanden der einem solche sachen erledigt das ist Susanne von auszeit Lanzarote vielleicht kennt die ja leute von Fuerteventura


----------



## McPike (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanaren*

Der Angelschein ist für 3 Jahre gültig für die ganzen Inseln und kostet 25€. Auf Fuerteventura bekommst den im Bürgermeisteramt in Rosario.


----------

